# ford 801 power steering ???



## lost guy (Aug 18, 2018)

I was wondering if it is possable for power steering fluid to get into the transmission hydrolic fluid my power steering fluid is dissapearing and the hydrolic fluid for trans is almost overflowing ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. I've never had a tractor with power steering but we have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help. I too will be interested in the answers!

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2018)

Here's free advice: Get a copy of the owner's/operators manual and the IT service manual for your tractor from maybe ebay or Amazon. Do all the checks in the maintenance section of the owner's manual as quickly as you can to prevent any unintended damage. It's a great way to learn about your tractor.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy lost guy, welcome to the tractor forum.

I suspect that you have two problems.

Do you have PS fluid leaking from the pump, or filter, or down the steering column, or from the power steering control unit, or steering gearbox, or PS cylinders, or from line connections?

Your transmission has two hydraulic lines running through the bottom of it. Pressure and suction lines. You probably have a leaking pressure line. *Walts Tractor Parts* and *Broken Tractor* can supply replacement lines. I'm sure there are other sources as well. This requires a split of the tractor to replace these lines.

There is a method whereby you can inert metal tubes inside the lines through the transmission. Does not require a split, but is not always successful. For this procedure, you have to thoroughly clean the lines through the transmission, coat the insert tubes with high temperature epoxy, and drive them in. Discuss this with Walts Tractor Parts, or Broken Tractor.


----------



## lost guy (Aug 18, 2018)

i think my 801 is a 1960 and i have traced all lines and none go to the trans although the steering box sits right on top of the trans the ps pump is pulley driven could steering box leak down in to the trans?


----------



## lost guy (Aug 18, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> Here's free advice: Get a copy of the owner's/operators manual and the IT service manual for your tractor from maybe ebay or Amazon. Do all the checks in the maintenance section of the owner's manual as quickly as you can to prevent any unintended damage. It's a great way to learn about your tractor.


----------



## lost guy (Aug 18, 2018)

that is great advice thanks. I have both and they cover removel repair and replacement but not much on trouble shooting looking for someone who hase been bown the same road as me


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2018)

https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/HINESEQUIP/parts-search.html#epc::mr62714ar258569
This link is to CNH steering parts diagram for 801. Messicks.com will have the same parts breakdown. As I look at it, I believe the answer is no.....no common point to allow fluid from ps into transmission.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The steering gearbox sits on top of the bellhousing. No flow path to the transmission that I'm aware of. If there was a leak in the steering gearbox, it would come out of the weep hole under the bell housing.  Do you have PS fluid leaking from the pump, or the filter, or down the steering column, or from the power steering control unit, or steering gearbox, or PS cylinders, or from PS line connections? 

See attached parts diagram. Your hydraulic pump is attached to the transmission through a manifold. The manifold connects to two hydraulic lines that pass through the transmission.


----------



## lost guy (Aug 18, 2018)

Update on my fluid leak I drained my transmission today and im 6 quarts over full


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

It is unlikely it has anything to do with your power steering. Those have a belt driven ps pump so any leaks will be external.
I'm thinking it is the pressure line from your hydraulic pump to the rear end has failed. That line goes through your transmission in the very bottom and any water in the tranny oil collects there and rusts the tube out.
Then it pushes hyd oil into the tranny and over fills it.
I know the hyd tube is replaceable and can be ordered from CNH and various parts houses. I don't work on the older 4 cyl Fords much so haven' t done the job myself. Do a search for hyd tube failure ford 600 or 800. There have been many posts about it on yesterday's tractors etc.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Scroll down the attached till you see JMOR/John Smith's procedure for replacing the tubes. You won't find this in a manual.

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=rrtips&th=39449


----------

